# Which expertise do you think is the hardest to achieve master chef title



## Fantality (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm just curious what people thinks.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

putting up with gangster and delinquent dishwasher and customers.


----------



## Fantality (Apr 22, 2015)

Bonertyme said:


> putting up with gangster and delinquent dishwasher and customers.



I mean like which cuisine? Japanese, Korean, Chinese, American, Italian, French, Indian, etc.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm curious who bestows such a title, the media?


----------



## Fantality (Apr 22, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm curious who bestows such a title, the media?



I don't know about others but for sushi chefs I think there is an organization that tests chefs and if they pass they achieve the title.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't care much for these organizations like the ACF handing out CEC titles and such. I work circles around these so called "Chefs". 2 cents.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 22, 2015)

There are parallels in other professions too. Example: you don't need a PMP designation to be a good project manager. You could earn the designation and be terrible, or you could be good. Without the designation you could also be terrible or good. Sometimes all it proves is that you've gone thru the processes. I suppose another example is knife makers; not all have the MBS designation, but that certainly doesn't mean they make poor quality knives.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 22, 2015)

Managing all the other ancillary duties that a Chef is expected to execute during the course of the day. Culinary is the easy part. 
Bear in mind that in this day and age, every schmuck with an embroidered white coat is referred to as a 'Chef'.
I used to be certified. Attended meetings and everything. Didn't make a damn bit of difference where it really mattered.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 22, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I suppose another example is knife makers; not all have the MBS designation, but that certainly doesn't mean they make poor quality knives.



Or that because they have the MBS they can make a good kitchen knife.


----------



## jdsmith561 (Apr 22, 2015)

That's funny. Putting up with ganster or delinquent dishwasher


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 22, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Or that because they have the MBS they can make a good kitchen knife.



Good point


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 22, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Managing all the other ancillary duties that a Chef is expected to execute during the course of the day. Culinary is the easy part.
> Bear in mind that in this day and age, every schmuck with an embroidered white coat is referred to as a 'Chef'.
> I used to be certified. Attended meetings and everything. Didn't make a damn bit of difference where it really mattered.



Damn straight.


----------



## Fantality (Apr 22, 2015)

According to this article, it's pretty hard to pass the tests. 

http://ajw.asahi.com/article/globe/feature/sushi/AJ201401240005


----------



## ShaggySean (Apr 25, 2015)

Hay I have ten grand to write a test that would make me a master chef in Canada. Bullsh*t is rather make awesome food


----------



## Fantality (Apr 25, 2015)

ShaggySean said:


> Hay I have ten grand to write a test that would make me a master chef in Canada. Bullsh*t is rather make awesome food



Believe it or not it's not just a title. I mean a master chef title is not like a one time thing where you get the title and hang it on your refrigerator and be done with. With a master chef title you have to prove yourself everyday at work because the slightest mistake you make will leave people talking behind your back for a long long time. I mean if your a home cook, there is a much higher chance of carrying out your plan, which I don't even think you can just buy a title, and be done with since you don't have to prove your worth to anyone. 

I think there's a reason why there isn't a single master sushi chef in the whole Kansas City. Master chefs have to have the skills and the experience to back up their title.


----------



## ShaggySean (Apr 25, 2015)

I've been in a kitchen for twenty years I know what it is. And it's still just a title if you love this job that's what you do everyday or of pride anyway you can't but it thats how much the test is here to write


----------

